# Bay Window Display...



## bearswede (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the last time I posted this window shot, it had a snowy background... Since the April disaster, the population has undergone some changes... I get nervous now whenever violent thunderstorms are predicted... Time to look into insurance...?



 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that is a beeeeeeautiful display Ron. Great back ground for you pretties.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 30, 2007)

AWESOME  RON! Just make sure you secure them before any dogs, cats, or Grabkids come over for a visit![] KB 

 Edit:   Started to edit my typo of Grabkids to Grandkids but I think I'll leave it just as it was typed![][]


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2007)

Very impressive photo and bottles!  Is that the lime juice at the top, or one of your Wolfies?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 30, 2007)

> or one of your Wolfies?


 
 Yeah... That's my "Townsend" mold Wolfie...


 Ron


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Wonderful display of some great bottles.I wish I could display bottles like that at my house,but with kids and a retarded dog they wouldn't last long.The ink on top looks like a Farley's?Take care,Doug


----------



## bearswede (Jun 30, 2007)

> a Farley's?


 
 Good eyes, Doug... But you probably didn't notice the wound... It's my future repair project...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jul 1, 2007)

It is purty, ain't it...?



 (yup... gettin' the BIG DUFF outta the Barko-lounger would be a big first step...)


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

Cindy Loves it. You gettin me in trouble!!! LoL


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah , Great display Ron !
 Love that natural sunlight for the true color of bottles .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 1, 2007)

Ron, your not puttin' em in a South window now, right?


----------



## bearswede (Jul 1, 2007)

Uhh... It's a north window... Does that mean it's a polar bear?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 1, 2007)

I admit I have a mind like a steel seive but wasn't it you that had a myterious crack appear in a bottle that was in a south facing window a year or two ago? 
 There was a whole thread devoted to the window display thing.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 1, 2007)

Here  is the lightened photo of that great display Ron.  I second that with the window bottles.  Had an amber in a window and a huge crack out of no where.  Nothing on you Ron you take super care of your bottles compared to myself.  Heck you can even fix em. HAHA.  Just an Awesome display of glass.  And the Grabkids was great.  Nice typo.  Ron, what is the least expensive but most memorable bottle you have?
 Madpaddla


----------



## bearswede (Jul 1, 2007)

> wasn't it you that had a myterious crack appear in a bottle that was in a south facing window a year or two ago?


 
 Nope...


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 1, 2007)

That's too bad about the lip on the Farley's as it is a superior example in many ways.The repair should not be a hard one,and if it looks like some of your past ones it will be hard to notice.Thanks for posting the pic.Doug


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome Display Ron!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice selection, its really nice to see a collection that has such variety. 
 You really picked some very nice quality bottles and the display is just excellent.
 Repair the ink, its definitely worth it.
 Stinger


----------

